

Drupal 7 - Faster Than Ever  - yarapavan
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/09/drupal-7-faster-than-ever.html

======
niyazpk
These are some really useful changes for front-end developers. I am glad that
they are addressing many issues that used to drive us crazy for a long time.

One other issue that needs to be addressed is the extra baggage of html tags
(wrapper divs) that come with each block/view. If only there were a way to
keep it minimal and turn on the extra wrappers only when they are absolutely
necessary...

------
yarapavan
The full post is available at
[http://civicactions.com/blog/2010/aug/31/drupal-7-faster-
tha...](http://civicactions.com/blog/2010/aug/31/drupal-7-faster-than-ever)

------
RobGR
Some of these speed-ups are possible in Drupal 6, or in Pressflow, the patched
version of D6.

I look forward to migrating my first site from D6 to D7, and doing before and
after benchmarks for a real-world site and it's data.

